
Is angel investment just for pre-VC companies? - RyanGWU82

======
RyanGWU82
While working on one business idea, I stumbled upon a second which may be even
better. It's in a market that grew a lot in the last 10 years and has become a
cash cow for the companies involved. We'd create a product over about 9
months, which might cost about $600,000 to build and launch. My back-of-the-
envelope calculations show about $4 million possible annual revenue, even in
year 1.

Obviously I need to test these numbers _a lot_ before they'd be credible to
investors. (And figure out the rest of the strategy!) But in general, a lot of
my business ideas fall into this category. My ideas usually have a relatively
modest cost to build, become cash flow positive quickly, but aren't
necessarily huge ideas that would have VC appeal.

Do typical "angel investors" _only_ invest in pre-VC companies? Are there
angels that are receptive to smaller companies projecting relatively quick
cash returns?

If not angels, what type of investors should I be looking for?

